# Bleeding after failed IVF



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone I hope you can help
I had a failed IVF cycle that ended on 17th Nov 2012.  I had a bleed about 10 days after that and then was expecting next period on 24th December but this didn't arrive till 3rd January.  I have now had another bleed 2 weeks later as of the 19th January (sorry its all tmi!!).
Called my clinic and they said its maybe just that something hasn't come away on the one I had at start of Jan and just to "sit it out" and it takes 3 months to have everything back to normal.  They said its the prostap injection that causes it and not to worry.  
I might be going mad but I think they just think I'm a pest really .  My period has always been regular 28 days so it's scarey and I wonder if something else is wrong? 
Anyone experienced a similar thing?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
I am really sorry about your BFN.    I never had a Prostap injection but I can say that my cycle took about three months to settle down after each of my IVF BFNs, despite the fact that I was very regular normally.  I know other people who have had the same experience.  I think your clinic is probably right in saying to sit it out, and hopefully everything will have settled down again within the next month or so.  But if you are worried, definitely speak to them again (and don't worry about them thinking you are a pest - it's part of their job, in my opinion).  

Ellie


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there, sorry to hear about your BFN. It's worrying when your normally regular cycle goes all out of sync but your clinic is right. After all my BFNs I found my normally regular cycle has been messed up. It will be late and then come early. It does take about 3 months to settle down. I've found this whether or not I've had a Prostap injection. It's unsettling and frustrating but your body takes a little while to get back into its routine after taking all those meds.


----------



## angemer (Nov 23, 2012)

Ellie and cooljules - Thanks so much for your kind words.  Makes me feel a whole lot better.  I think sometimes I get stuck in that thing of thinking I'm the only one and its hearing the words from others that pulls me out of it.  Will wait to see what happens then contact clinic again if any problems I think.  Thanks again. 
Ange


----------

